# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Mercedes parasını kim ödedi?

## bozok

*Mercedes parasını kim ödedi?* 



*MHP, Gökçek’in oğlunun Mercedes parasını sordu*

*ANKA / 02.03.2009 / VATAN* 


MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, AKP’nin Afyon Belediye başkanı ve eski il başkanı Burhanettin üoban hakkında ihaleye fesat karıştırmak suçlamasıyla Okyanus operasyonu kapsamında dava açıldığını belirterek, *“Ciğeri kediye teslim etmek konusunda bir kararlılık var”* dedi. Vural, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in oğlunun Kasım 2008’den bu yana kullandığı Mercedes marka otomobilin satışının Ocak ayında yapıldığını belirterek, *“Mercedesin parasını kim ödemiştir?”* sorusunu yöneltti.

MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural Afyon Milletvekili Abdülkadir Akcan’la birlikte Meclis’te düzenlediği basın toplantısında, AKP’nin Afyon belediye başkan adayı Avukat Burhanettin üoban’la ilgili iddialarda bulundu. Vural, AKP’li aday üoban’la ilgili Okyanus Operasyonu kapsamında *“Suç örgütüne bilerek ve isteyerek yardım ettiği, suç örgütü lideri Nusret Argun’a ait şirketin Afyon merkez ve bağlı ilçelerinde faaliyet gösteren sağlık kuruluşlarının ihalelerini alabilmesi amacı ile sağlık Müdürü Hasan Hüsnü Eren ve Devlet Hastanesi Başhekimi Müşteba Sevil ile şirket yetkilileri arasında ittifak oluşturduğu, ihaleye ait şartnamenin örgüt liderine ait firmayı işaret edecek şekilde hazırlanmasını sağladığı ve suç örgütü ile birlikte ortak hareket ederek çıkar sağlamaya çalıştığı”* iddiasıyla ceza davası açıldığını bildirdi. Toplantıda, üoban hakkında Adana Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığınca düzenlenen iddianameyi basın mensuplarına dağıtan Vural,* “Başbakan Burhanettin üoban’un bu maharetlerini görerek, sicili uygun olduğu için Afyon’a belediye başkanı yapmak istiyor herhalde. Ciğeri kediye teslim etmek konusunda bir kararlılıkları var”* diye konuştu.


*-“İş TAKİPüİLİğİNİN RESMİ BELGESİ”-*

Vural basın toplantısında, üoban’ın, davalı vekili olarak, AKP il yöneticisi Mehmet Aytay hakkında Afyon 1’nci Asliye Hukuk Hakimliği’ne sunduğu bir sözleşme örneğini de gazetecilere dağıttı. Sözleşmede ise Yıltaş ile Afelsan şirketleri arasındaki bir satış işleminden bahsedilirken şöyle deniliyor:

*“DSİ 9’ncu Bölge Müdürlüğü Kuzuova pompaj sulaması 1’nci kısım inşaatı P20 pompa istasyonu işini yürütmekte olan yüklenici firma Yıltaş şirketinin idareye sunmuş olduğu, 64 nolu hak ediş raporunun ödemesinin yüklenici firmaya yapılmasının temini hususunda, yine 2004 yılı içinde iş için çıkmış olan yaklaşık iki trilyon TL tutarında bulunan ek ödenek ile ilgili olarak yapmış olduğu diğer işler için hazırlanacak hak ediş raporunun idareye Yıltaş tarafından 27.12.2004 tarihine kadar sunulması halinde bu hak ediş tutarının idare tarafından Yıltaş firmasına ödenmesi hususunda, Ayrıca 31 Mayıs 2005 tarihine kadar tamamlanması gereken bu işin yapımı süresi içerisinde, Yıltaş firmasının kendi kusuruna dayalı olmayan fakat idare tarafından ortaya çıkarılabilecek güçlük ve zorluklar nedeniyle doğacak ihtilafların giderilmesi hususlarında, Afelsan firması sahiplerinden ve yöneticilerinden Mehmet Aytay elinden gelen gayreti azami derecede gösterecek, idarede tanıdıkları kişilerle gerekli diyalogların teminine yardımcı olacaktır.”*

Vural, sözkonusu sözleşmeyi *“iş takipçiliğinin resmi belgesi”* olarak nitelendirirken,* “Bu belge Afyon’un kimlere teslim edildiğini gösteriyor”* dedi.


*-AKCAN: BAşBAKAN OKYANUS OPERASYONUNU BİLE BİLE ADAY YAPTI-*

MHP Afyon Milletvekili Abdülkadir Akcan da, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın mitinglerde* “yolsuzlukların üzerine gidiyoruz”* dediğini hatırlatarak *“Yolsuzlukların üzerine gidiyoruz lafını ağzından düşünmeyen bir başbakan Okyanus operasyonunu ve Burhanettin üoban hakkında bu operasyon kapsamında dava açıldığını biliyor olmasına rağmen adaylığında ısrar etti. Yolsuzluk yaptığı belgelenen bir kişiyi aday yapmaktan çekinmedi. Yolsuzlukla mücadele lafla olmaz icraatla olur. Yolsuzlukla mücadele adı altında yolsuzluğa batmış bir iktidarla karşı karşıyayız”* diye konuştu.


*-“GüKüEK’İN OğLUNUN MERCEDESİNİN PARASINI KİM üDEDİ?”-*

MHP Grup Başkanvekili Oktay Vural, Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek’in oğlunun mercedesinin parasının kim tarafından ödendiğini de sordu. Vural, Gökçek’in oğlunun kullandığı *“06 BL 9681 plakalı”* Mercedes marka otomobile Kasım 2008’den beri binmesine rağmen satış işleminin Ocak ayında yapıldığını belirtirken, Afyon Milletvekili Akcan da *“Mercedesin sahibinin Ankarasporla ilişkisi var mı?”* sorusunu yöneltti. Gökçek’in oğlunun kullandığı mercedesin ise Ankaraspor Genel Menejeri Mehmet şen’e ait olduğu öğrenildi.


*-DTP’YE TEPKİ-*

Vural basın toplantısında bir soru üzerine DTP eşbaşkanı Emine Ayna’nın Genelkurmay Başkanlığı’nın,* “Meclis’te Kürtçe konuşmayla”* ilgili yaptığı açıklamaya yönelik* “Genelkurmay siyasete karışmasın”* şeklindeki sözlerini değerlendirdi. Anayasa ve kanunların herkesi ilgilendirdiğini, kurumların ve siyasetçilerin fikir beyanını tabii görmek gerektiğini dile getiren Vural,* “Tabii olmayan bu devletin, milletin dilini bozmaktır”* dedi.

...

----------

